# A candy :) Paph. canhii



## paph_mania (Feb 11, 2014)

So cute like candy  




















Thank you


----------



## Spaph (Feb 11, 2014)

Great to see such nice plants in cultivation and blooms! Great work.


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 11, 2014)

Very nice but I think theye are all wild collected. My experience, that canhii is very difficult species, I tried with them three times, now newest seems to be well, established very well, with nice new roots, but slow grower, and while it pushes its new grotwh, older is continously dies back.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice! what conditions do you give them?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2014)

More like, "a few canhii". Have you had them long?


----------



## fibre (Feb 11, 2014)

I may be wrong but I would guess these plants are fresh collected and now on the way to a new home. Hopefully they will survive at least.


----------



## Dido (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice red one like them
do you need the pollen from them


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 11, 2014)

I hope you're hanging on to these guys to breed on. You have some fantastic brachys (I have one of his concolors) and someday you'll have fantastic canhiis. I might add, I'll be in line to buy some of these from you legally as well!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

That staminode is really amazing!


----------



## Trithor (Feb 11, 2014)

Very desirable! I would love a few of those, .... one day! (I seem to want everything I see) Hopefully these will be available in a few years as nursery raised plants?


----------



## cxcanh (Feb 12, 2014)

I do hope this year I could manage to go to forest to make more photo of this species blooming in the wild.


----------



## ronan (Feb 12, 2014)

there's no legal one (raised from seed)? i've seen some, sold in germany, very nice one, not looking wild...and it was in 2012


----------



## Dido (Feb 12, 2014)

ronan said:


> there's no legal one (raised from seed)? i've seen some, sold in germany, very nice one, not looking wild...and it was in 2012



Not one is legal and not one till now succesfull germinated. 
At least not that I have heard....


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2014)

very nice... but not legal here by now, unfortunately. 

The best would be to pick up a few seed pods in situ and reproduce them... Maybe more easy to make legal plants from flasks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2014)

wild collection makes me sad....................


----------



## Dido (Feb 12, 2014)

By the way have someone heard anything from our friend who had a capsule on his one...


----------



## ronan (Feb 12, 2014)

Dido said:


> Not one is legal and not one till now succesfull germinated.
> At least not that I have heard....



so i presum you knew who was selling them and that he failed to self or sib them?


----------



## Dido (Feb 12, 2014)

ronan said:


> so i presum you knew who was selling them and that he failed to self or sib them?



A few selling them actual there are some on the market. 

I know from 6 people who had selfed it and it did nothing germinate. 

From 2 more I am still waiting to get an answer. 
Maybe soemone was succesfull this would be great. 

But the main breader who I know failled all. 

Hopeing to get pollen from one of them actual some start to bloom I get told.

by the way some capsule are growing at the moment so we ahve not to give up hope.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 12, 2014)

I was told that it takes a year or so on the pod. But best is to get some seeds from the wild so we can flask it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 13, 2014)

I too think the best strategy would be to get seeds from some capsules in the wild and try to flask them. If you take the plant, track record says they are pretty much doomed. But there will be no capsules to take seed from if everyone keeps taking the plants! But everyone thinks that they will be the better grower and will keep them alive.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

News flash! 
Once they are collected, they are not going to be put back into the wild!


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 13, 2014)

NYEric said:


> News flash!
> Once they are collected, they are not going to be put back into the wild!



That's my point. Once there gone they are gone and the ones you take from the wild do not seem to be surviving in anyones care. So stop taking them. A better bet would be to take a seed pod and try to get flasks. Then at least the plant is still in the wild with the chance to make another pod in the future.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2014)

OK, I don't think any of them that I know of was taken by the person who owns them but I get your point.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 14, 2014)

My understanding is that not only are the plants not thriving in collections, also, although pods are being set, the failure is in getting those seeds to germinate. In nature pollination success is a low (not many pods on wild populations). I would sibling cross as many wild flowers, leave the pods to develop and only remove a small percentage of them for in vitro culture, leaving the majority to hopefully germinate in the wild while the in vitro techniques are perfected. As soon as the in vitro techniques for the species are perfected, then that form of germination should achieve more rapid propagation of the species than natural germination.


----------



## baodai (Feb 14, 2014)

say whatever you want, the fact is: you can't stop people do what they want to do. In Vietnam, everything on the public (forest, ocean, public land) is fair game (doesn't matter small, big). There are laws, but if you get catch there's slab on the face (fine). You can (what if) forever if you want. It's a sad place, but it is what it is.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol. Why focus on canhii? What about hangianum, emersonii, ciliolare, violascens, vietnamense and the like?


----------



## reivilos (Feb 14, 2014)

Lol. Why focus on canhii? What about hangianum, emersonii, ciliolare, violascens, vietnamense and the like?
I wouldn't say either is thriving in collection. Yet there are seeds out there.


----------



## Trithor (Feb 14, 2014)

reivilos said:


> Lol. Why focus on canhii? What about hangianum, emersonii, ciliolare, violascens, vietnamense and the like?
> I wouldn't say either is thriving in collection. Yet there are seeds out there.



Sorry, are you saying that canhii is thriving in collections? If so, that is contrary to my understanding. The other species you have listed certainly are established in collections ( I have hangianum, violascens and vietnamense in flask at the moment, from flask/seed raised parents in my collection)


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 14, 2014)

Canhii is a very difficult species, I think...all plants are collected in trade, no seedlings at all and wild population is smaller and smaller. I remember thaianum, we have great fortune with this because it is easy to propagate arteficialy. I hope the clue to canhii will be found in near future, otherwise this plant will disappear within few years.


----------



## reivilos (Feb 14, 2014)

Canhii is relatively new, from 2010 iirc, so I don't find it surprising seedling aren't out there.
On the other end in the EU at least, it's nearly impossible to find BS/adult non-collected plants of a few species on the market, among:
- fairrieanum (1857)
- violascens (1911)
- ciliolare (1882)
- hangianum (1999)
- emersonii (1986)
- vietnamense (1999)
- sangii (1987)
- mastersianum
I really doubt people grow those properly in the long term (neither do I...).

But you can buy wardii, lawrenceanum, delenatii etc. by the kilo.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 14, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> wild collection makes me sad....................




Me too................................................


----------



## baodai (Feb 15, 2014)

Killing wide life, cutting trees, burn the forest for land... It kills more plants (including orchid) than wide collection plants .... Stop blaming only the local collection please, government's killing more plants than you can think of


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 15, 2014)

baodai : did you say I blame only the local collection ?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't think he meant you personally. 
In the case of Paph canhii, I think we can generally blame collectors for the low numbers alive in the wild. However, I think it would be tragic if the collected plants are not sold and all die off without a chance of surviving in the hands of paph growers.


----------

